# mesquite table tops



## ironman (May 7, 2010)

I am new to wood working and are presently woring on some mesquite tops. what would be the best finish on mesquite wit turquoise inly? I am trying tung oils but also heard I can use lacquer. any ideas what is the best finish that won't peel and turn yellow with time?? also what epoxy resin would you recommend to inlay the turquoise??


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

The tung oil would be the way to go. For the glue check-out 
http://www.thistothat.com/


----------



## thatwoodworkingguy (May 19, 2010)

I agree with the tung oil comment. I seem to use oil and wax on most projects now. It lets the beauty of the wood shine through and I like the surface it gives.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

i think the tung oil will give it an attractive glow, and it doesn't darken or yellow over time. Plus, it is easy to work with. But, I would also consider topping with poly, depending on the purpose of the table. Tung oil is a penetrating oil, and so it offers no scuff resistance. It also offers no moisture protection, so if a water glass will ever be placed on the table, it has the potential to leave a ring.

For some accent piece projects, I will use tung oil on its own, or with a wax topcoat. But on most tables, I would cover with a poly topcoat. I mostly use minwax wipe-on poly, but any poly thinned a bit will work fine as a wipe-on finish. A couple coats and you will have a nice scuff resistant finish that will defend the wood against liquids to an extent as well.

Good luck. Mesquite rocks!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

i would stay away from the pure oils. just in general but especially in this situation. Oils need to soak in. With the turquoise inlay it is solid. as well as the epoxy. So it will not soak in and the oil in those area's will never dry. Also the natural oils offer no protection to the wood since there is nothing actually on the wood. if this table top is going to be receiving use then I would suggest a good drying oil like general finishes Seal-A-Cell or Arm-R-Seal. Also Waterlox works very very well. they are strong, look great, and will protect the wood. I would say 4 or 5 coats, 5 being better for a tabletop. If you have spray capabilities I would also recommend General Finishes Enduro-Var. They also have a waterbased Lacquer which is very good. In those cases you can use them over something like a Seal-A-Cell or Arm-R-Seal since they are drying oils. Just give them a two or three days to dry, spray a little coat of shellac as a barrier coat and then go on with the waterbased stuff. You have a great finish as well as the grain is popped by the oil.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

oh and also regular lacquer will work fine. Just the waterbased topcoats are better environmentally, they don't have as much nasty stuff as the solvents. they are a little more expensive but at the same time have much more solids so it all even's out in the end. They also have better chemical resistance with most of General Finishes Waterbased topcoats comparing pretty well with a catalyzed conversion varnish.


----------

